# migraine before BFP?



## Colleen12589

I am 13 dpo and have had a migraine yesterday and today, anyone get one before a BFP? I am currently showing BFN.


----------



## Colleen12589

Anyone?


----------



## PocoHR

Nope, sorry (didn't want to read and run). Usually I get them before my period :-(


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I did!! For several days before my BFP but as I hadn't implanted I don't think it was related


----------



## Ellie45820

With my first I had almost constant back to back migraines with aura for a couple days before I thought maybe I'm pregnant and took a test like 2 days before AF was due. My migraines continued until I was around 12 weeks and they totally went away


----------



## Agiboma

congrats on your :bfp:


----------

